# If you've ever wondered what Heaven is like...



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

then I suggest you get a copy of a book called "Heaven is for Real" written by Pastor Todd Burpo. It is a story recalled from his almost 4 year old son who had to have surgery. From page 1...I couldn't put the book down. The book will make you cry tears of joy as well as tears of sadness. I have lost 3 family members in the past month and a lady at my church gave me a copy Sunday.

Just reminds us we need to be child-like in our walk with Him.

For an excerpt, go here: www.heavenisforreal.net


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> then I suggest you get a copy of a book called "Heaven is for Real" written by Pastor Todd Burpo. It is a story recalled from his almost 4 year old son who had to have surgery. From page 1...I couldn't put the book down. The book will make you cry tears of joy as well as tears of sadness. I have lost 3 family members in the past month and a lady at my church gave me a copy Sunday.
> 
> Just reminds us we need to be child-like in our walk with Him.
> 
> For an excerpt, go here: www.heavenisforreal.net


wow!


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

LOL. I was contemplating buying that on my kindle right before dinner. I read some of the reviews. There were a few that thought the pastor was manipulating for funds. Also, they said that it mostly was about their family trials and tribulations. What are your thoughts?

However, it has 4.5 stars out of 5 (I think 350 reviewers). Pretty impressive.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

My wife just finished it and I'm about to start. She gave me play by play and it has a WOW factor of 10 out of 10.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Torque said:


> LOL. I was contemplating buying that on my kindle right before dinner. I read some of the reviews. There were a few that thought the pastor was manipulating for funds. Also, they said that it mostly was about their family trials and tribulations. What are your thoughts?
> 
> However, it has 4.5 stars out of 5 (I think 350 reviewers). Pretty impressive.


IMO, I don't think that Pastor Burpo was manipulating for funds. The book was published in 2010. The incident occurred in 2003. He was about 23K in debt already from his personal medical issues...not including that of his son. He prayed about it, and checks came in from all over equaling almost the exact total of his debts. Plus, his wife works and they have a side business.

Yes, it does tell his personal and family trials and tribulations...but the message was to rely on God with a child-like trust (one that hasn't been corrupted by the world yet) and gave a glimpse of Heaven that was far more illustrated and more real to me than I had ever been taught in church or Sunday school or from reading the Bible.


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

i bought the book and read it in one sitting. I agree the pastor is simply relaying his son's story however he had to craft it around life for the message to be told. 

The thought provoking moments are isolated ones in the book, but they are strong ones. Child-like and be kind is such a message. It's sad to see this change in people as they mature. I am going to work on this. There's a message in the rainbow colors, just not sure what it is yet. 

The four year old's comments and passion is definitely a message everyone who wonders needs to hear.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Too many times as I have gone thru my life that things have happened, most have been for the good, but all were strangely unique in what happened and how they happened. 
At one time I did not believe as I do today and as I look back there is no doubt that the Good Lord had his hands in it.
I cannot explain but in my mind I see what went on and I guess it is because of over the length of time these incidients(sp) took place that there is no way it could be luck or a coincident(sp). 
I guess I wondered about God but did not really know or understand I can't explain how I feel I just know He is real and He does have His Hands in my life and I was a fool for ever doubting.
Thank You Jesus for coming into my life.

Sorry about getting off post but when I see someone doubting for what ever reason I get carried away with my experiences and what has happened in my life.
I think this story is a way for the Lord to reach out to us in a simple child-like manner,and he is reaching for someone thru this message.
Quite simply listen


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Miss Dixie said:


> then I suggest you get a copy of a book called "Heaven is for Real" written by Pastor Todd Burpo. It is a story recalled from his almost 4 year old son who had to have surgery. From page 1...I couldn't put the book down. The book will make you cry tears of joy as well as tears of sadness. I have lost 3 family members in the past month and a lady at my church gave me a copy Sunday.
> 
> Just reminds us we need to be child-like in our walk with Him.
> 
> For an excerpt, go here: www.heavenisforreal.net


Awesome, and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

took it to work lucky i didn't have any calls last night finished it all. Again WOW. You just have to read it but make sure you have a few free hours you will not want to put it down.


----------

